# 20 Gallon Crock in need of repair



## swizzle (Apr 20, 2006)

I recently purchased a nice 20 gallon crock that is covered in area's with thick tar. In one spot it's at least 1/4 inch thick.It's a poor attempt at a repair. I tried to use a wire brush attachment for my drill and that quickly got gummed up and is no longer  taking off the tar. At first I wanted to get the tar off of the crock and leave the cracks packed. Now I just want to get the tar off and repair it the right way. Any advice on how to do this the right way? I'm also crazy about trying to find and repair crocks that I dug and want to know what is the best glue/epoxy to use to fix it right. I tried crazy glue and super glue and they seem like they work and then when you lest expect it, it falls apart in your hands. Any pottery repair expert's out there? Please help. Thanx, Jason


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 20, 2006)

gas or acetone may help, you have a project ahead of you.

 rick


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 27, 2006)

Check out the automotive section in the store.  They have tar remover for your car, it should work.


----------



## swizzle (Apr 27, 2006)

Cool I'll give that a try for sure. Thanx, Jason


----------

